# a guy offered me 2 Chaco Golden Knees for $50



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i don't want to get riped off..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Then save yourself the nightmare and get a can of raid and be done with it.









Just kiddin' man, sorry, no idea. Spiders are obviously not my thing.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

come on spider people.....


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm not a spider guy but check here for prices . (Grammostola aureostriata 1/2" 10,00$ Grammostola aureostriata 2" 60,00$)


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

i used to sell t's $50 is a little high for 2. since 1" will most likely not be 1", 3/4" if you're lucky.offer him $40. they are great spiders. i had a HUGE female once and she was a teddy bear. i currently have a young lady of 2"


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Now I think I know how people with a snake phobia feel when they see pictures of me with my babies... lol.


----------

